# Daytime Swordfishing with Boobytrapfishingteam.com & Capt. Nick Stanczyk Trip#4



## FISH TAILS

Well seems like I need to be buying Lottery tickets cause I am going out on the newest adventure with *The Boobytrap Fishing Team*!!:dance:
I have no idea what Captain "Ahab" has up his sleeve for this trip after back to back state records and a Bluefin Tuna on the last 2 trips!:doowapsta
The crew this trip will be Captain "Ahab", Captain Nick Stanczyk, Creeping Squid, Capt. Travis, Matt06, FISH TAILS, and The Cotton Tail Dave!!
This trip should follow suit with the rest of this crew's trips and be jam packed with action. :biggrin:
I am sure that there will be a little of all types of fishing showing Nick how *The Boobytrap Fishing Team *does battle here on the Texas Coast.
I can assure you I would not want to be a Swordfish with this crew out Daytime Swordfishing! 
Captain Jeff and Matt have been rigging baits for days for this trip I hope you all enjoy this trips text in updates as much as we will be sending them in when we can.
*NOW IT IS TIME FOR TIGHTNESS!!!!!!*
*GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!*​


----------



## CAT TALES

Make us proud, fellas!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Captain Travis is not on board for the trip I thought he was going! Leaving the dock now hope all of you that can make it out this window get to!


----------



## [email protected]

Should be a fun one!


----------



## PHINS

Good to see you at the dock yesterday Brett. Good luck out there.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Go get em boys!!!!!


----------



## tpool

Here we go again! Time to tear it up boys!

Doesn't need to be said, but it's fun saying... GET TIGHT SUCKA'S!!!!

I'll be here drooling on the keyboard at work...

T-BONE


----------



## Ruthless53

Where's the link for that shows the bluefin?? I missed that I guess!


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Get it on!!!


----------



## jgale

Here ya go Ruthless:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=492251

Get em boys! Show Nick how it's done Texas style 

Here is the Video:


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Ruthless53 said:


> Where's the link for that shows the bluefin?? I missed that I guess!


Ask Mikeyhunts, he got some great video! :rotfl:


----------



## jgale

StarlinMarlin said:


> Ask Mikeyhunts, he got some great video! :rotfl:


LMAO he's NEVER going to live that down


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Uggggggggggggg

Hey although it wasnt GREAT video, I did get it!!!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Disco Lady

Get tight Nick Stanczyk glad you are finally aboard with the boys!
Watch out for MJ and his Disco friend. Get tight sucka's!!!!:cheers:

DL :doowapsta


----------



## jgale

Mikeyhunts said:


> Uggggggggggggg
> 
> Hey although it wasnt GREAT video, I did get it!!!


I will have to agree that you did get footage of the elusive blue fin. But at the same time the footage you got looks just like all the footage of every big foot sighting I've ever seen  A split second and then it's gone LOL


----------



## CAT TALES

Sounds like they are on the fish. Capt Nick just released his first TEXAS daytime swordfish! About 150#.


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> Sounds like they are on the fish. Capt Nick just released his first TEXAS daytime swordfish! About 150#.


I wonder what time they left, but regardless that was fast! Nick must be an animal on the reel!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

jgale said:


> I will have to agree that you did get footage of the elusive blue fin. But at the same time the footage you got looks just like all the footage of every big foot sighting I've ever seen  A split second and then it's gone LOL


Fair enough I suppose!!
But unlike Bigfoot, this really happened!
And at the time, right until we saw the fish, I was just trying to stay out of the way while they leadered the fish! It wasn't at the boat visible for more than 45 seconds it seemed, if that!

But hey, it happened, and I was there! Can you saw AWESOME!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh released another 150# fish. As I type this....I got a text saying that they are busy with a double hookup!!! Both fish bit hard!! Thunder Bite!! David and Nick on the rods!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Looks like this is going to a big numbers trip!
Assuming those two can do that much cranking!

I bet it's weird for Nick to be on the other side of the equation and in the chair!

And I wonder who is in the chair, and who is doing standup??
I'm too invested!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## capttravis

This was a hard trip to not go on... I have a feeling it is going to be Epic


----------



## jgale

Just got word that Dave's fish has been released and it was a double marker pretty easily! Nick is still on his fish and Brett is trying to tell him they can't catch more if he won't reel! 

Sounds like the abuse has started (most likely hasn't stopped), but the only problem is the fish is still taking line! Get em Nick!


----------



## CAT TALES

Just got word that they pulled Nick's nice fat 275 pounder aboard. They tried to release it, but it didn't wanna go back down. Well....maybe it wanted to, but couldn't. They are dropping again now. Get Tight Suckas! Again!!!


----------



## jgale

And.... Now Josh is tight AGAIN! I sure hope they brought enough manpower on this trip! If things keep up like this, they may have to come in early from exhaustion


----------



## Cody C

Subscribed. Enjoy reading the reports. 

Good luck!


----------



## Disco Lady

Man I sure hope Nick, catches Fred...
Get em' Nick!

DL


----------



## Absolut

Wow, on them already! Congrats! Love reading these threads...


----------



## capttravis

jgale said:


> And.... Now Josh is tight AGAIN! I sure hope they brought enough manpower on this trip! If things keep up like this, they may have to come in early from exhaustion


Lol... They have David G on the boat, middle man does not know the meaning of the word exhausted....


----------



## CAT TALES

These boys are on fire today!!!! Josh released another fish over 200# and David is already hooked up again!!


----------



## Jolly Roger

sounds like another epic trip in the make, thanks for all the live updates


----------



## CAT TALES

That didn't take long.... Nick is tight on the second double hook up of the day!!!!


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> That didn't take long.... Nick is tight on the second double hook up of the day!!!!


Man they are hooking up quick!!


----------



## Fordzilla06

Wow, watched reel rivals on the weather channel yesterday and the went swording in Florida. Caught one and they were stoked. I just laughed and thought of the Booby Trap.


----------



## coastman

Sounds like they are tearing em up again! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## jgale

Well Josh just released about a 225lbder! This is gettin crazy! :spineyes:

And if I read the update right, it seems that they have gone through the lineup and are going to the bullpen! It looks like Capt. Jeff is strapped into the torture chair and is tight! I have a feeling there is going to be some sore arms after this trip


----------



## CAT TALES

Jeff just released a 200# sword!! The old man still has it in him!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Man. This getting hard to keep up with!! Josh is tight on a good one!! Seems like they are all good to me!


----------



## Disco Lady

CAT TALES said:


> Jeff just released a 200# sword!! The old man still has it in him!!


Who you calling old? :rotfl:That's my buddy...he's a Legend!! Go get em' SOX" sock it to em sucka!!!':doowapsta

DL :texasflag


----------



## Disco Lady

Nick, you will never see sword-fishing the same sucka!!! Get tight on a nickel, for DL,CONO!!!!:cheers:


DL :texasflag


----------



## CAT TALES

Awe!!! C'mon!!! David is hooked up now too!! This is the THIRD double hookup of the day!!!! Welcome to Texas Nick!!!


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> Awe!!! C'mon!!! David is hooked up now too!! This is the THIRD double hookup of the day!!!! Welcome to Texas Nick!!!


Un-freaking real!!


----------



## CAT TALES

David just released his 200# fish for one of us to catch another day!! Josh is still struggling with his sword! 

Wait. That didn't sound right. 

Gettum boys!


----------



## doughboy361

Got ****!! They on top of the honey hole!!!


----------



## spurgersalty

CAT TALES said:


> David just released his 200# fish for one of us to catch another day!! Josh is still struggling with his sword!
> 
> Wait. That didn't sound right.
> 
> Gettum boys!


:rotfl:
greenie

Edit: must spread some first.
Â©


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> David just released his 200# fish for one of us to catch another day!! Josh is still struggling with his sword!
> 
> Wait. That didn't sound right.
> 
> Gettum boys!


Lmao! Don't they make a pill or something for that?!?


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh just released a biggun'!!! Somewhere around 325 pounds!! They aren't done yet. Dropping down now for another one....or two 

I think that makes 9 so far for today!!


----------



## wacker

CAT TALES said:


> David just released his 200# fish for one of us to catch another day!! Josh is still struggling with his sword!
> 
> Wait. That didn't sound right.
> 
> Gettum boys!


Ha The first step to a cure is to admit you have a problem.:rotfl:

Not sure if Jeffs fish counts, I don't think wearing socks in the torture chair is IGFA legal.

Getem Fellas!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger

WOW!! they catch fish faster then I can get baits down


----------



## CAT TALES

They must be trying to keep Josh from coming back on the Booby Trap! He is in the chair!! Tight again!!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

Man I'm addicted to these threads. You guys are truely blessed. Keep up the semi live feed. I bet if someone did a study they would find production falls off everywhere when one of these threads starts and the Boobytrap heads out to get tight. Good luck guys and stay safe.


----------



## jgale

Well, it looks like they pulled the hook on the last fish. They got to give ol Nick a warm Texas Boobytrap welcome with 9 total swords for the day. 2 were in the 150 range, and 7 in the 200-350 range!! Amazing to even be able to reel in that many in one day let aline that many with that size. Gonna have some sore arms and big smiles it sounds like


----------



## jgale

Now we just heard there was a 100 lb shark that was just released. Not sure of the type. Next on the agenda is to move to get ready to set out some night time baits. 

If this evening is anything like today, they may not get much shut eye!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Sweet! Could be a 30 plus fish trip!


----------



## Disco Lady

Don't be wearing out my buddy Nick, We need to go catch Fred.....:biggrin:

DL :doowapsta


----------



## jgale

Disco Lady said:


> Don't be wearing out my buddy Nick, We need to go catch Fred.....:biggrin:
> 
> DL :doowapsta


Ok ill bite... Who and what is Fred?


----------



## CAT TALES

The guys made a long haul to the night spot. Lines are being set out now. Half of the crew is passed out already. It was a hard day for them, I'm sure!!


----------



## nelson6500

Sounds like they are in the swords pretty good, Welcome to Texas Nick :texasflag:texasflag


----------



## CAT TALES

nelson6500 said:


> Sounds like they are in the swords pretty good, Welcome to Texas Nick :texasflag:texasflag


Ya. They are on were on the today for sure. I think the crew is secretly hoping that the fish don't bite tonite so they can get some rest!!


----------



## Disco Lady

*Fred....*

This is Fred.... we lost it after 2 hours fight. Would of been the biggest sword on the new BnM with me and his dad Richard Stancyk. It was foul hooked in the fin CONO!!!


----------



## FishingFanatic96

I was going to wish them good luck but it looks like they don't even need it


----------



## Disco Lady

I will wish them luck! Get tight sucka's!! Bring home the flags! 
Didn't mean to derail this thread with Fred... Just thought I would share are fish with my friends the Stancky's!

DL


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

jgale said:


> Ok ill bite... Who and what is Fred?


Don't you worry aboUt Fred! It's a sofla thing!!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

chomping at the bit for the night time report. I need to lay off the coffee. haha. I hope they were tight through out the night.


----------



## CAT TALES

It must have been a nice relaxing night on the boat. Only one bite. No tight. They picked up a few minutes ago...headed to another spot to scout out some new bottom. Hopefully we hear something soon. Should be a 30 minute ride. By the way...what they fished yesterday was a new spot, also. Brett said he thinks he likes that spot.  I bet he DOES!! 9 outta 10 ain't bad on the first day!


----------



## mtaswt

They catch more swordfish in a day than I can catch hardheads.....


----------



## jgale

Well it looks like David is tight suckas!! Hopefully a good nights sleep did them some good and prepared their arms for today. They should be warmed up now!!


----------



## Disco Lady

SLEEP!! On the Booby Trap! Lol sucka!!!24 hour tightness.. On that rig.


DL :ac550:


----------



## Charlietunakiller

You guys are amazing!!!
How do you get on one of these TRIPS OF A LIFETIME?


----------



## CAT TALES

They released David's 100# fish and they are dropping again.


----------



## Disco Lady

I've been blessed by two trips. The Super Slam! was epic for sure. Hope to get out there next month. Thank you GOD! For my get tight sucka!! friends.:clover:

DL


----------



## Disco Lady

I ain't worried about Fred.... Cause we are going to bust his nickel *** soon!!!:work::work::work::work:

DL :dance::dance:


----------



## Miles2Fish

StarlinMarlin said:


> Ask Mikeyhunts, he got some great video! :rotfl:


That's funny as hell.....tough shot! Keep them gloves up!


----------



## Miles2Fish

Third double hook up of the day.....anywhere else in the world and this would not be a discussion about swordfish! God bless Texas!!!!!


----------



## Ruthless53

I just read up a little on Capt. Nick. As a long time fixture in the Keys fishing world and accomplished capt and writer i think it would be very interesting to hear what he has to say after this trip when comparing TX offshore fishing in general vs South Florida offshore fishing. Of course more specifically the comparison of sword fishing but mainly the overall diversity that can be found just off our shelf. I would bet he would have to admit that overall TX is alot better fishery currently than south Florida and maybe currently one of the best fisheries in US history. Im going to bet they have never had a 9 for 10 daytime bite or 30 fish in 3-4 day trips back to back ever in BnM's history. I hope brett throws out the magic lures and knocks out a couple blues in an hour or so for fun like we know he can just to show Nick something different.

Not that it needs to be in Marlin Mag or anything because honestly we don't need much more attn on how abundant the swords are here but i also don't think with the access people have to the interweb and sights like this there is any way to stop the Commercial boats from showing up more and more. People that can and do make money locally do need to cash in on this while they can. If not that money will be headed out of state like most of the shrimp off our coast do. I am not against the commercial sale of fish but i hate the thought of all the by catch and waste and wish they would outlaw long line fishing all together and lean more towards bouy fishing. 

Maybe somebody like Brett or DL that knows Nick can get him on here to do an honest comparison. I know it would be hard for him as a business man to admit TX is better but i really don't think our states compete for fishing business very often so maybe he would give us his true thoughts.


----------



## Ruthless53

Miles2Fish said:


> Third double hook up of the day.....anywhere else in the world and this would not be a discussion about swordfish! God bless Texas!!!!!


We went from one 100# release to the 3rd double of the day in about 6 posts. So that would make them on 6 and 7 for the day already?


----------



## Dukman

Ruthless53 said:


> I just read up a little on Capt. Nick. As a long time fixture in the Keys fishing world and accomplished capt and writer i think it would be very interesting to hear what he has to say after this trip when comparing TX offshore fishing in general vs South Florida offshore fishing. Of course more specifically the comparison of sword fishing but mainly the overall diversity that can be found just off our shelf. I would bet he would have to admit that overall TX is alot better fishery currently than south Florida and maybe currently one of the best fisheries in US history. Im going to bet they have never had a 9 for 10 daytime bite or 30 fish in 3-4 day trips back to back ever in BnM's history. I hope brett throws out the magic lures and knocks out a couple blues in an hour or so for fun like we know he can just to show Nick something different.
> 
> Not that it needs to be in Marlin Mag or anything because honestly we don't need much more attn on how abundant the swords are here but i also don't think with the access people have to the interweb and sights like this there is any way to stop the Commercial boats from showing up more and more. People that can and do make money locally do need to cash in on this while they can. If not that money will be headed out of state like most of the shrimp off our coast do. I am not against the commercial sale of fish but i hate the thought of all the by catch and waste and wish they would outlaw long line fishing all together and lean more towards bouy fishing.
> 
> Maybe somebody like Brett or DL that knows Nick can get him on here to do an honest comparison. I know it would be hard for him as a business man to admit TX is better but i really don't think our states compete for fishing business very often so maybe he would give us his true thoughts.


No offense intended but maybe your post would be better served on its own thread?


----------



## CAT TALES

Ruthless53 said:


> We went from one 100# release to the 3rd double of the day in about 6 posts. So that would make them on 6 and 7 for the day already?


That was from yesterday.

But it won't be long before they get today's numbers up there...

Josh is TIGHT now!!!


----------



## Ruthless53

Dukman said:


> No offense intended but maybe your post would be better served on its own thread?


None taken but it seems to make sense to me to put it here. Capt. Nick is out on this trip on the BT fishing for swords for the first time in TX. This whole thread is about *this* trip aboard the BT i believe? Maybe the small part about commercial fishing should be but that was just in regards to him writing a formal write up in some of the Mags that his articles are frequently published in. Personaly i would like for him to just get on 2cool and add to this thread once they are back.


----------



## Disco Lady

DL loves TEXAS!! Your fisheries is of the wall sucka's!!!:bounce: But I really love the Florida Keys too! As for getting triple headers and one minute tightness...the Booby Trap! Is my bait of choice!:dance:

DL 
Get Tight Suckas!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

I hope Josh put plenty of sunscreen on his knees...he might be in the chair for a while!! His fish just went back home to 1700 feet!! Tears are starting to roll down Josh's face!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Whoaa! Sounds like another one for the books!


----------



## CAT TALES

The fish just raced up to the surface to see just who it is dealing with!! Josh wiped his tears away and put his game face on! He is ALL over that fish!! Gettum boy!


----------



## CAT TALES

This bad boy is well over 400#!! They are working on a smooth release.


----------



## jgale

Nice one!!! Last week we woulda been yelling state record.... But that was before the last trip with a 500 lol


----------



## Hotrod

Thanks for the updates


----------



## jgale

Josh's fish was just released to swim another day. Word on the water was that wasn't sweat pouring from his face... It was tears as he listened to the drag scream as she sounded back to 1700'!

Once the fish was boatside and Josh's moaning had subsided, the fish was determined to be in the mid 300's. Congrats on a helluva fish Josh!


----------



## jgale

And now David is tight again! They are going to see if the fish and the drift will allow them to get back down and try for a double.


----------



## jgale

David's fish has been released and was a nice and healthy 150-175#'s. They were able to make the second drop for the double, but the swords whacked the weight clean off.

Dropping again now!!


----------



## capttravis

Sounds like they are in some monsters!!!

For anyone interested, I will be on Comcast Sports Net Houston this evening at 5 (think our segment is at 5:40) during the Sports Talk Live show with Kevin Eschenfelder talking about Swordfishing, and the record caught last week as well as the Seminar...should be exciting


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh is tight!! They are dropping down the other line to try again for a double. I guess this new spot is a keeper!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Pulled the hook on Josh's fish. It's about time that poor boy got a break!!


----------



## jgale

capttravis said:


> Sounds like they are in some monsters!!!
> 
> For anyone interested, I will be on Comcast Sports Net Houston this evening at 5 (think our segment is at 5:40) during the Sports Talk Live show with Kevin Eschenfelder talking about Swordfishing, and the record caught last week as well as the Seminar...should be exciting


Very cool Travis! They said they smallest one they have caught was about 80lbs, so yes they are on some good ones for sure!


----------



## CAT TALES

David is hooked up again! Dropping a second line down if it allows. 

I'm sure glad I'm on land and not fishing....it seems like a lot of work out there!


----------



## jgale

Tight Suckas on a Double!! Just when they leadered David's fish, I guess it decided it wasn't done yet and is dumping line at a rather rapid pace.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Jgale and cat tales these updates are killing me wish i could get out there this weekend but im on call all week


----------



## CAT TALES

They released David's fish. 250#. Josh is tight. Dropping down another bait to try for another double! Seems a little hectic out there, if ya' ask me!


----------



## bigfishtx

have they limited out yet?


----------



## jgale

Josh just landed ANOTHER one about 150lbs. Now Matt is on another one! Looks like the anglers have cried uncle for a bit and have passed the rod off to the crew! They are pulling out all the stops it sounds like!


----------



## Disco Lady

Looks the boys are having fun. Hope my buddy...Nick, has gotten his share of the tightness!! Can't wait to see all the laundry on those riggers!

DL


----------



## jgale

Matt's fish has been released to fight another day. It was estimated to be 80-90 lbs. Sounds like his new honey hole is fun of some nice fish!


----------



## wacker

Ruthless53 said:


> I just read up a little on Capt. Nick. As a long time fixture in the Keys fishing world and accomplished capt and writer i think it would be very interesting to hear what he has to say after this trip when comparing TX offshore fishing in general vs South Florida offshore fishing. Of course more specifically the comparison of sword fishing but mainly the overall diversity that can be found just off our shelf. I would bet he would have to admit that overall TX is alot better fishery currently than south Florida and maybe currently one of the best fisheries in US history. Im going to bet they have never had a 9 for 10 daytime bite or 30 fish in 3-4 day trips back to back ever in BnM's history. I hope brett throws out the magic lures and knocks out a couple blues in an hour or so for fun like we know he can just to show Nick something different.
> 
> Not that it needs to be in Marlin Mag or anything because honestly we don't need much more attn on how abundant the swords are here but i also don't think with the access people have to the interweb and sights like this there is any way to stop the Commercial boats from showing up more and more. People that can and do make money locally do need to cash in on this while they can. If not that money will be headed out of state like most of the shrimp off our coast do. I am not against the commercial sale of fish but i hate the thought of all the by catch and waste and wish they would outlaw long line fishing all together and lean more towards bouy fishing.
> 
> Maybe somebody like Brett or DL that knows Nick can get him on here to do an honest comparison. I know it would be hard for him as a business man to admit TX is better but i really don't think our states compete for fishing business very often so maybe he would give us his true thoughts.


It's not the where Brother it is the who......suckas are just tight all the time:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## CAT TALES

Matt's fish was released. By the time I got around to posting this, they already had TWO more fish on!! Josh and David on the rods again!! I think I'm gonna be losing count soon!


----------



## jgale

This is going too fast! The double that Cat Tales just posted has been released. No mention of size or anything in the update and David is already tight again!! Second line going down and trying for another double!


----------



## CAT TALES

Another double hookup!! Geez! Josh and David are tight!!


----------



## CAT TALES

David just released his half of the double hookup. 125#-150#. Waiting on Josh....again!


----------



## CAT TALES

capttravis said:


> Sounds like they are in some monsters!!!
> 
> For anyone interested, I will be on Comcast Sports Net Houston this evening at 5 (think our segment is at 5:40) during the Sports Talk Live show with Kevin Eschenfelder talking about Swordfishing, and the record caught last week as well as the Seminar...should be exciting


Tune in....


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh is on a MULE!


----------



## CAT TALES

This is gettin' tough!! They are on a new double hookup! I have lost count!! Matt and josh are on da' fish!


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh released a 250# fish. Matt's fish is close....


----------



## CAT TALES

Matt just released a 200# fish! 

For those who are counting..... That was # 20 for this trip!


----------



## doughboy361

*** tell them slow down can't read update fast enough!!


----------



## ML56

CAT TALES said:


> Matt just released a 200# fish!
> 
> For those who are counting..... That was # 20 for this trip!


 Holy Moly! want kind of baits are those guys using?
Bet they would give $100.00 for some Icy Hot/BenGay about now.-Mike


----------



## CAT TALES

Now tight on # 21. ! Dropping down second bait!! 

Imagine being on the Booby Trap right now.... EPIC!!!


----------



## bblaker

Dang this is unreal...I thought we stayed pretty busy Joey! A part of me feels sorry for them...nah! Nevermmind that was envy lol...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CAT TALES

They released David's sword. 300#!!! Good one guys!!


----------



## CAT TALES

bblaker said:


> Dang this is unreal...I thought we stayed pretty busy Joey! A part of me feels sorry for them...nah! Nevermmind that was envy lol...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


Ya. No doubt Brandon!!! I just got word that josh is tight and they are trying for another double NOW!!!


----------



## Disco Lady

wacker said:


> It's not the where Brother it is the who......suckas are just tight all the time:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


Like I said my bait of choice, is the Booby Trap!:bluefish:

DL
Get tight sucka's!!!:dance:


----------



## CAT TALES

Daytime swordfish # 22 was just released at about 150#!!! That, my friends, is a record on the Booby Trap!!!! Congrats fellas!!!!

Of course.... They are dropping back down.


----------



## jgale

Wow!! Travis said he had a feeling this trip was going to be epic! Awesome trip and kudos to the anglers for being able to keep up!


----------



## saltwater4life

Bet you wish you would have tagged along Travis! Hell of a trip to miss! Updates are great! Just too many, I keep losing count! Hope Brett has enough flags to fly on the way home!


----------



## capttravis

saltwater4life said:


> Bet you wish you would have tagged along Travis! Hell of a trip to miss! Updates are great! Just too many, I keep losing count! Hope Brett has enough flags to fly on the way home!


Yeah...picked the wrong one to miss for sure


----------



## Hotrod

Unreal! Wow, thanks for the updates


----------



## CAT TALES

They settled into their night time spot. Time to break out the 50's and the ice cream sandwiches!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Yuuup*



capttravis said:


> yeah...picked the wrong one to miss for sure


x-2 fo sho


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Those guys have to be wore out!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishingFanatic96

It's insane how fast they are catching these fish! They are catching swordfish faster than i can catch piggy perch for bait off my pier! Get Tight Suckas!


----------



## jgale

Well I got an update apparently after I hit the rack early that said a small sword was released about 9:50 last night bringing the total to 23 for the trip!!


----------



## CAT TALES

jgale said:


> Well I got an update apparently after I hit the rack early that said a small sword was released about 9:50 last night bringing the total to 23 for the trip!!


Actually..... The total for the trip is now at 24! They released another swordfish in the wee hours. Y'all think those guys are tired??


----------



## matthewsart

Sounds like they are going to break the old record by a lot. Way to go guy's, keep - Getting Tight Suckas!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That's just hard for me to fathom! I can't imagine how tired them must be!!
I was exhausted after 3-4 fish!
Those guys are animals!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CAT TALES

Capt Nick had Golden Tilefish fish on his bucket list, so they are gonna spend a lil' time on that this morning. . Then it's back to the swords!


----------



## saltwater4life

Talk about an EPIC trip, some people dont even catch 24 fish PERIOD during a 2 day overnighter. The BT crew caught 24 SWORDS in a 2 day overnighter and they arent even done! BT crew, yall are straight animals!

S4L


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Wow 24 and still at it...i was dog tired after 21 my arm everytime i would bend it a cramp would kick in...i could imagine how they are feeling


----------



## Disco Lady

Way to go....sucka's!!:texasflag

DL :doowapsta


----------



## jgale

Just got word that the first drop of the day went down on a NEW SPOT and Josh is already Tight Suckas!
Looks like Capt. Nick can scratch golden tile off his bucket list as well, because word is they caught some really nice tiles before headed to the sword grounds.


----------



## Phinest Phishing

This is wild! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## jgale

Well after a good battle, it looks like the hook finally pulled on Josh's fish. They made another drop with another pulled hook, and are just now getting ready to make another drop.


----------



## mtaswt

Where do I need to sign up for one of these trips.......lol


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh is tight on a good one!! I hope he has some vacation time saved up!!! He's gonna need a few days to recover!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

They are on a good fish for sure. It just took 500 yards of line!!!


----------



## Cat Daddy

If they would quit hooking such big fish, they might be able to get their numbers up!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

As soon as they got the fish to the leader,iit burned off a 1000 ft of line across the surface!!! It's a big one!! Josh is feelin' the pain!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

They boated Josh's fish 275-300#. It was in too bad of shape to release. Brett made the call to move to another spot for some smaller fish to get the numbers up. Those guys have about 30 minutes to rest before the next drop!!


----------



## jgale

Lol!! That sounds like deadliest catch. We have 20 minutes before the next string...


----------



## landlokt

CAT TALES said:


> Josh just released a biggun'!!! Somewhere around 325 pounds!! They aren't done yet. Dropping down now for another one....or two
> 
> I think that makes 9 so far for today!!


WOW 9? Thats epic.


----------



## landlokt

jgale said:


> Josh just landed ANOTHER one about 150lbs. Now Matt is on another one! Looks like the anglers have cried uncle for a bit and have passed the rod off to the crew! They are pulling out all the stops it sounds like!


Go Matt go. I'm so proud of you son! I'm glad you got on with these guys. Looks like a good fit for you.


----------



## jgale

David is strapped into the torture chair and tight suckas!!

Word is its a goodun and David is taking a beating. But if I know David he's gonna turn the tables and show that sword what's up.


----------



## Jolly Roger

just freaking awesome!!!


----------



## jgale

David just released a 300 lbder!! That was #26 for the trip that just swam away!!


----------



## Savage Rods

Dang, I've been off here for a couple of days, and look what I missed. Heck of a trip. Nice job fellas


----------



## Disco Lady

What can I say! "Welcome to the Booby trap":texasflag


DL


----------



## jgale

And now I get an update that josh was tight and just released a stud between 300-325!!


----------



## En Fuego

Wow - thats a whoopin that even a ice cream sammich wont take the pain off!! This would all be impressive beyond words if all they did was 100% swordfishing for 3 days, but thats not the case. They also deep drop for tiles and yellow edge, the last trip they pulled for Marlin. To pull these kinds of numbers AND meat fish too is insanity!! Dang longliners!! Ruining the fishery!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Pulled the hook on the pig. Setting up for one more drop! Gettum fellows!!!


----------



## jgale

Word is now that it is epic tightness! Stand by!!


----------



## bkb7777

This is insane.. looks like Nick is getting an official "welcome to the booby trap."


----------



## saltwater4life

No update since 8:37 PM yesterday, its been dang near 12 hours without a report, whats going on here?! This is unacceptable!


----------



## snapperlicious

They all passed out from gettin tight!


----------



## saltwater4life

i wonder if they can even lift their arms after reeling in all those swords! Their arms have got to feel like jello today!


----------



## jgale

I hadn't heard a peep. I am assuming they may be deliriously happy and/or sore. LOL Last update I got from Josh was that his arms would not be very happy with another big fish right now 

Hopefully they got some good shut eye if they plan on dropping again today. If it keep up like it has, they are going to need it!


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh is tight!!!! After a leisurely morning, the boys are back at it!


----------



## CAT TALES

Matagorda time is slower than Booby Trap time. I can't keep up! The hook pulled on Josh's fish, but David released a good one. 275#!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh just released # 29! 100# or so. They are still sword fishing, but are getting distracted by all the dolphin under the boat!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Tight on number 30 for this trip!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Done deal!!! David released fish # 30 for this trip!!! 175 pounds !!

Congrats Booby Trap!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Epic


----------



## matthewsart

Haven't heard a word about video for this trip. I hope they are taking a lot, can't wait to see it.


----------



## saltwater4life

Can Brett's riggers even fit 30 flags?!


----------



## CAT TALES

matthewsart said:


> Haven't heard a word about video for this trip. I hope they are taking a lot, can't wait to see it.


It might be a lil' bit Dan...still waiting on video from last trip!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

saltwater4life said:


> Can Brett's riggers even fit 30 flags?!


30 ain't nothin'!!!

They are wackin' the wahoo!!!

They are just like a bunch of kids out there... Can't focus on anything!!!


----------



## matthewsart

I wonder if Nick is going to eat a starburst?


----------



## bjd76

Went by 'em Friday afternoon and again early this morning. Didn't stop for fear they had a triple hook up or something!


----------



## Disco Lady

Nick, gotta have a starburts sucka!!!:rotfl:
Looks like the boys are having a great trip. Glad that Nick, is part of it :doowapsta

DL


----------



## jgale

They're back and looks like there is quite a but of laundry hangin on the line!


----------



## Texas_Snapper

That is one impressive photo of all them flags flying, it's breath taking really. Good job Capt. you never stop breaking bounds and setting the bar higher. 

Congrats!!


----------



## bblaker

Dang!


----------



## saltwater4life

Good lawd that's a RIDICULOUS picture! If I never knew who the boobytrap crew were and saw all those flags flyin, I'd think that would be some joke! Insane trip. 31 swords in a <4 days! Truely master at what they do


----------



## ccbluewater

Just to have that many flags on board is crazy haha. Great trip, as always!


----------



## Disco Lady

CONO!!!!!:work::work:

DL :texasflag


----------



## doughboy361

Guess it was easy pickin'!!! Congrats on a epic trips.


----------



## bkb7777

wow.. That is amazing to see that many flags flying.. and I cant say im surprised.. The Booby Trap Crew is definately setting the bar.. Congrats on an amazing trip.. Now... How about them video's?


----------



## saltwater4life

We still haven't gotten last trips video yet! And by the amount of action they got this trip, I have a feeling it maaaaay be a while before we get it! Brett needs to get a guy to make his videos for him!


----------



## Hotrod

Gonna need an extra boat to carry the flags! Good job guys


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

That's a smack down. Good job guys. !!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Welcome back y'all !! That was awesome!! 

Now show us some pictures!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a live pic of me and Nick.. Great trip great crew... I have several hundred pics and 6 hours of video.. I have no idea how I'm going to put this trip in a 15 minute video.. Ill get some pics posted soon..


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Sweet!


----------



## bblaker

broadonrod said:


> Here is a live pic of me and Nick.. Great trip great crew... I have several hundred pics and 6 hours of video.. I have no idea how I'm going to put this trip in a 15 minute video.. Ill get some pics posted soon..
> View attachment 624019


That is alot of talent in 1 pic there pretty amazing stuff...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buzzard bill

*Lots Of Flags*

Just happened to be coming in late this afternoon and tagged along with the BoobyTrap as they were hoisting their last few flags. What a sight. In case you can't quite make it out, Brett is holding a flag that says."Booby Trap" 30 Swordfish". Congrats guys.


----------



## Charlietunakiller

You men are the BEST! !!


----------



## Mini-x Fan

I met nick today I think... We were there and I counted 30 flags flyin! Crazy good numbers!


----------



## FISH TAILS

All I can say is WOW!!! I will make a post on the trip in the morning! Brett you and your crew are a well oiled machine!


----------



## hog

This might be the Hottest Offshore boat in America 
RIGHT NOW!!!

They are 
_Red Hot_
and you better









They might be the best Non Commercial Sword Catch'n Boat there is in the World !!!

They catch Sword fish, Like we catch Trout Under lights at night..
simply incredible..

Your really putt'n Surfside and Freeport and Gulf of Mexico Offshore Sword fishin on the Map..

*They Dunn GoouD!!*

Throw stones if you want, but, 
A trip like this one was, might even be beyond a
Bucket List Wish or even a Dream
:cheers:

Brett, 
We need to start just call'n you simply _
"Sword"_

Nuff Said​


----------



## ML56

*Guinness?*

Might be time for Bret and crew, to contact Guinness Book of World Records and establish a new record? Doubt anyone else has done this yet. Congrats to crew and Capt., simply amazing guys.-Mike


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

What do you say??? AWESOME

D


----------



## matthewsart

30 broadbills. Wow!! If they would have caught any more swords they would have to start flying flags from the antenna's. Great job Booby Trap


----------



## coastman

Awesome job guys, congrats!


----------



## C. Moore

That is awesome!


----------



## SEA SLOT

Congrats to the sword trap! You hammered them:work:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

AWESOME trip guys!!!! I wonder how many of those $17 fish flags they have on board??? 40-50-100??? hahah!!
So proud to call you guys friends!


----------



## Pelagic Spongebob

Good job fellas! It was a sweet sight returning to the marina and seeing all those flags flying!!


----------



## 76794p

Whats Nick Stanczyk doing on the Booby Trap.


----------



## snapperlicious

*Hmm*



76794p said:


> Whats Nick Stanczyk doing on the Booby Trap.


Gettin tight! what do you think?

Nice job guys, every time y'all come back in I say that must have been a trip of a lifetime. You guys just keep blowin my mind.


----------



## justhookit

You guys just keep knocking it out of the park. Way to go you are making all of Texas proud. Sure glad swordfish aren't counted in the tournaments - there is no way us trolling guys would be able to keep up.


----------



## My Little Big boat

Congrats on the great trip guys!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

76794p said:


> Whats Nick Stanczyk doing on the Booby Trap.


Getting his cranking arm all beaten up!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## egret

CONO Y COJONES QUE ANIMALES! In pain English. FARRRK, YOU GUYS ARE ANIMALS!

We were at the floater Atlantis when we heard thru the grapevine when ya'll were 9 for 10.

Our buddy boat didn't get a single sword bite in FOUR days just so you have an idea.


----------



## matthewsart

egret said:


> CONO Y COJONES QUE ANIMALES! In pain English. FARRRK, YOU GUYS ARE ANIMALS!
> 
> We were at the floater Atlantis when we heard thru the grapevine when ya'll were 9 for 10.
> 
> Our buddy boat didn't get a single sword bite in FOUR days just so you have an idea.


 Tell him to go to the Texas Everyday Heroes Swordfish Seminar next year. 
They will tell you!! ----------Get Tight Sucka's!------------


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Wow talk about an extreme session of tightness!! Great trip Booby Trap crew! Congrats!!


----------



## egret

matthewsart said:


> Tell him to go to the Texas Everyday Heroes Swordfish Seminar next year.
> They will tell you!! ----------Get Tight Sucka's!------------


They've gone they are TX boys fishing in LA.

According to one of the guys I fished with this weekend there's more swords off the shelf near pecan island, LA than there is where Brett goes.

Brett knows this gentleman well.

I should have gone to BV instead of driving all that way and getting a speeding ticket, first time in 21 years. lol


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the super cool replies.. This trip was a blast and what a great group of guest "FISHING MACHINES" ! Capt. Nick, Josh and David it was a pleasure my friends!!! Capt. Jeff and Matt as always were nonstop! We ended up catching 30 Swordfish I think around 23 of the swords we estimated would exceed 200 lbs and 5 of them 300-350 lbs. We released 26 swords and kept the 4 that were hooked deep.. I don't think we could have timed this trip any better... Along with the swords we had several nice Wahoo, Dolphin, BF-Tuna and some pretty nice Tilefish up to 30 lbs. I have lots of pictures... Ill post a few for now and more as I get them loaded .. We took a lot of pics this trip. The first pictures are of a swordfish that we took in and was hooked deep. I'm still working on last trips video then get this one up.. Thanks again everyone this was a blast! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple more of one of the double headers "Josh and David fighting" and another releasing a nice sword. Nicks right arm was taking a beating LOL.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple Tile Fish pictures from the trip. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet

I like that you posted the bloody pic. That **** happens. Great trip!


----------



## Savage Rods

Dang, heck of a trip. Nice job fells. Brett you sure got it going on


----------



## danmanfish

Those are some nice tiles. Coming by the office to get sum. Lol.


----------



## rsparker67

What an awesome, epic, impressive trip! Love the pic with Nick needing to ice his elbow!


----------



## wacker

Fighting one off the bow and one on the stearn, You got skills Brother!!

Congrats on your tightness!:brew2:


----------



## nelson6500

Congrats on an awesome trip guys :texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## jamisjockey

Is it just me or are those cookie cutter bites on that first sword?


----------



## capttravis

Nice work my brothers....I am sure there are some boys with some sore arms returning to work today!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Well done once again boys! Epic trip to say the least.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Sore arms? Nah....looks like I see some icing of an elbow though!! Awesome trip guys. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bblaker

LOL Love nick icing down his elbow!!!


----------



## 76794p

jamisjockey said:


> Is it just me or are those cookie cutter bites on that first sword?


Think they are too.


----------



## Disco Lady

Epic trip boys!:brew::brew:
Congrats!!ones again to you and your crew my friend.

DL :doowapsta


----------



## broadonrod

jamisjockey said:


> Is it just me or are those cookie cutter bites on that first sword?


Yes Sr. Most swords have several of the Cookie Cutter bites.

I'm fixing to get some pictures of the trip going then Ill see if I can get that other video finished LOL.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few pics ,I'm loading them up now.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few more they are still loading. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Few more.. I have a lot more to post..


----------



## CAT TALES

Y'all got some great pics on this trip. 

Is that Andrew's hat that David is wearing??!!


----------



## broadonrod

Few more Daytime Swordfishing Pictures.


----------



## nelson6500

The pictures are awesome, what and epic trip 30 swords in 4 days that just crazy.


----------



## Purple Fever

Dang- What a trip! I'm just speechless right now!


----------



## broadonrod

nelson6500 said:


> The pictures are awesome, what and epic trip 30 swords in 4 days that just crazy.


Thanks Matt 3# days of swordfishing.. We hit the wahoo and tiles pretty hard.. The new daytime swordfishing techniques we have been working on targeting bigger swords has def. worked out.. We had 23 Swordfish over 200 lbs and 5 of them estimated 300-350.. I knew there had to be more big fish there.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

More pics..


----------



## bkb7777

wow those pictures are amazing.. What a trip..


----------



## broadonrod

Few more


----------



## matthewsart

Just UNBELIEVABLE!!!

Awesome photos Brett.

Dan


----------



## broadonrod

Some more jumping Swordfish pictures. Capt. Ahab


----------



## matthewsart

Keep em coming.....love it!


----------



## broadonrod

Few more Shots.


----------



## jamisjockey

Those pics are just epic.


----------



## coastman

Sweet pics!


----------



## cadjockey

Great pics, looks like a good time was had by all...


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Guys here are some more..


----------



## broadonrod

1100 more pics to look at LOL.. Ill get some more up soon.. Thanks for all the 2cool comments ... Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab

PS Miles is working on last trip video now.. Ill check and see how far along it is.. I told him just put something together.. Thanks again.. Brett/Ahab


----------



## 76794p

Is there a place i can see all 1100?


----------



## marsh bandit

Awesome pics.
You should start tagging all of them suckas. 
... This fish has been booby trapped!


----------



## broadonrod

76794p said:


> Is there a place i can see all 1100?


 They are all on my SD card.. I haven't even loaded the second one yet.. We took a lot of pics this trip..


----------



## Hunter

Killer trip. Killer pics. Congrats!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is prob some of the coolest pics we have ever posted.. These are Viperfish. We find them in the swordfish all the time. This is why when not using squid we prefer black skirts on our belly/strip baits.. Most of the swords on one spot we fished were full of just squid. the second place we fished they were full of Viperfish. These were the freshest ones we have found in them for a good picture. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Close up on Viperfish.


----------



## Yams

broadonrod said:


> Close up on Viperfish.


Those things look vicious.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man keep the pics coming bro I am still on cloud 9 after this trip!!!


----------



## rsparker67

look like baby aliens!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Man thats AWESOME!!!!! First chance I have had to look at the pictures from the trip!!
Getting ready to go get tight in Panama!!!

Peace out!!
Mike


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a pick of a sword being released .. Capt. Ahab


----------



## landlokt

buzzard bill said:


> Just happened to be coming in late this afternoon and tagged along with the BoobyTrap as they were hoisting their last few flags. What a sight. In case you can't quite make it out, Brett is holding a flag that says."Booby Trap" 30 Swordfish". Congrats guys.


Lokkin good Matt. Keep the pics coming. Lovin em all!!!


----------



## broadonrod

landlokt said:


> Lokkin good Matt. Keep the pics coming. Lovin em all!!!


Matt is doing a BAD ARS job on the Booby Trap... He is all over it.. We are lucky to have him and you talk about learning fast! Great addition for sure.. Capt. Jeff, Travis and I feel lucky to have that young man a part of the crew.. Watch him on he wire in the video of the 3rd trip it is loading now.. Great young man right there.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## mako

Awesome!


----------



## Chase This!

broadonrod said:


> Close up on Viperfish.


How big are those things? Any pics to give them scale? Wicked looking. Congrats on the 30! Nickel fish and then 30. Yep, that's some fishing right there!


----------



## DRILHER

WOW that is Awsome! I was concerned they might be slowing down. Last year right after the seminar you had a 20+ trip. This year you had less on a trip about the same time. At the same time we went to our go to spot and only 1 Bite. Now you go out and Back to Back epic trips. I can't wait to get back out there and find them again. Congrats guys y'all are the hardest working crew and keep setting your own bar higher.


----------



## crawfishking

Incredible trip! Great pics. Keep them coming! Looks like the LP doesn't get used much any more. Sux for your anglers!


----------



## jamisjockey

LOL showed my son the first pic and he gasps really deep...."Cookie cutter bites!" That kid's got issues.....


----------



## broadonrod

DRILHER said:


> WOW that is Awsome! I was concerned they might be slowing down. Last year right after the seminar you had a 20+ trip. This year you had less on a trip about the same time. At the same time we went to our go to spot and only 1 Bite. Now you go out and Back to Back epic trips. I can't wait to get back out there and find them again. Congrats guys y'all are the hardest working crew and keep setting your own bar higher.


 The swords patterns have changed this season. We have not put any hard effort into catching a lot of swords this summer until we invited Nick.. I really wanted to show him what we have learned since his family started daytime swordfishing here in the states. Last year we put the effort in to numbers and really tried to hit numbers with the seminar folks and when we took RJ and Tim... This season we have pretty much been trying new Daytime Swordfishing Techniques and targeting larger swords... Like Marlin, dolphin, and wahoo the sizes and patterns of the swords change with the wind... The swords are thick right now... The feeding patterns have been a huge mystery... I think we have figured out a couple of things lately that separate the big ones from the small ones.. This trip we had 4 or 5 big swords swimming around the boat while fighting other swords.. Like I have been telling people there are more there than you think they just get smarter at times.. I refuse to let a fish out smart me LOL.. Try a little deeper Vance another 3-500' from were you are fishing if you don't hit them the first couple drops...

Thanks again everyone for all the super cool comments! We have had a major blast with this live thread stuff .. It gets a little frustrating offshore sometimes but what a bunch of fun! Thanks all you fellas that are doing these reports too its a pain texting all these deals and I can't believe you fellas keep up LOL...

Ill get the video up for this trip ASAP and I have a few more pics to post but I need to get some emails answered first.. Thanks again from the Booby Trap Fishing Team!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Chase This! said:


> How big are those things? Any pics to give them scale? Wicked looking. Congrats on the 30! Nickel fish and then 30. Yep, that's some fishing right there!


 Those were really big ones.. Most of them are about 4-6" we usually see but these were 10-14" long... They make great tilefish bait .. Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## lowrey04

Ahab - what's up with the night bite? Seems to be off from the past several years, but who knows. Might just be running slow for us.


----------



## broadonrod

lowrey04 said:


> Ahab - what's up with the night bite? Seems to be off from the past several years, but who knows. Might just be running slow for us.


It is the thermocline I think. One night way west we had 6 shots and caught 2..all very small.. One good bite. The next night we moved more east. Our squid were blowing up at 250 feet ( turning white and rubber like) No Bites that night.. The next night we fished the hilltops made one good drift no bites.. In the past when I have found the thermocline blowing up the bait we always moved 15 miles or so.. We were in the same thermocline as the night before and no bites.. The swords move deeper when it gets like that for some reason. Heck I don't l know lol.. The day bite was on the night bite off.. They can get pretty tough at times.. It will come just like the dolphin , wahoo, tuna and marlin.. If anything they can get tougher to find because they feed at all depths .. Watch the bite on this coming moon .. Ill bet it's going off! Wish I was there now for the next 4-5 days. Capt. Ahab


----------



## fishNwithfish

I've said it before. Fishing with you guys is one of my dreams. When I was stationed in korea I used to show some of my buddys yalls pics. Awesome job once again.


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Wow just incredible pictures yet again. Just reading your replies shows how much knowledge you've acquired about these fish. Congrats yet again!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the super cool replies.. Here are a few more Swordfish pictures.. This fish was hooked deep so they are kinda bloody.. This one went on ice.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## chad

Great pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

Miles is working on the 2nd video... Can't wait to see this one my self! Thanks for the Boat footage Bill! Capt. Ahab


----------



## bkb7777

video is private. it wont let me watch..


----------



## matthewsart

Yes video is private. Can't watch


----------



## broadonrod

Sorry forgot... .. Here it is its just a preview Miles is doing great at this stuff.. Thank goodness because we all know I can't do it.. LOL Capt. Ahab


----------



## saltwater4life

We need the full video ASAP! What are you trying to do to all of us here Brett! We are going to go crazy after seein this preview! But good stuff though, can't wait to see the full video. If its anything as good as the last one, gonna be top notch. And how one y'all gotta limit it to 15 mins? Is there a limit that YouTube will let you upload?


----------



## broadonrod

saltwater4life said:


> We need the full video ASAP! What are you trying to do to all of us here Brett! We are going to go crazy after seein this preview! But good stuff though, can't wait to see the full video. If its anything as good as the last one, gonna be top notch. And how one y'all gotta limit it to 15 mins? Is there a limit that YouTube will let you upload?


Thanks my brother! My buddy Miles has it about half done.. Looks really cool! He is doing a great job... I can't wait to see it myself and I'm with you in the 15 minutes.. That's a lot of footage.. Looks like we are headed out in the morning.. Going to prob be a shorter trip the weather looks better later in the week.. Miles should have the video up by the time we get in.. Thanks! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

"Miles" is loading up the VIDEO! I didn't touch this one... He has out done himself IMO... WOW is all we can say... Travis, Charlie and I have made him rewind it 3 times lol.. Can't wait to get it posted. He tried his best to get as much of the 30 Swordfish trip in and add some pretty funny clips plus wahoo and big tile fish. Ill have it posted as soon as he gets it finished loading... It will also be on our website at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com Get Tight Sickas! Capt. Ahab


----------



## jgale

Waiting not so patiently


----------



## broadonrod

It's done... Ill have it up in a few minutes... Pretty cool Miles did great!


----------



## saltwater4life

Brett.........I'm curious what your definition of a "few" minutes is? If that's close to an hour, then your good lol lets see the goods bro!


----------



## rsparker67

Dude??? In a few has passed... Come on and post it!


----------

